# busted a 38-ber today



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

well I was finally able to get back out today, and was rewaded with a 38-lb flathead...I caught it on a small piece of fresh cut shad.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Jack!!!! thats a great fish!
Salmonid


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

my back is still not totally better so I was afraid to pick the fish up for a better pic...I am very sore now after my days adventure


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I started out using frozen shad, no hits...I caught a fresh shad and within 2 minutes the fish was on!


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Awesome fish.. nice job!

Now why are you advertising for another site in the pic  LOL


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Fish Man! Glad to see you back out.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice fish...Congrats


----------



## Still_Waters... (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice fish man, you pull that heifer out of the River?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

sweet! man i wish i had nice manicured grass at my fishing spots. you having someone mow the grass down there for you?


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thats a BRUTE.............CONGRATS !!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> sweet! man i wish i had nice manicured grass at my fishing spots. you having someone mow the grass down there for you?


Dude, all the paylakes in SE Ohio keep their grass mowed!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats Jack


----------

